# Nursery Schooling in Nicosia



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Kimonas or anyone else

Do you have info or comments or the nursery schools in Nicosia?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Theresoon,
I have moved your message to a new thread as it is a new question. Nursery Schooling in Cyprus has been discussed before, but maybe it wasn't relating to Nicosia. I suggest you have a look at old threads and see what you can find.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Kimonas or anyone else
> 
> Do you have info or comments or the nursery schools in Nicosia?
> 
> Thanks


I have no direct experience of Nursery Schools in Nicosia, other than to observe that there are many of them dotted around the suburbs - The Ministry of Education and Culture approves nursery schools (or kindergartens) operating on the island, whether a state-run public school or a private nursery school. The Ministry of Education and Culture also determines what activities and lessons take place. There are three types of nursery provision:

1. Public nursery schools operate under the authority of the Ministry of Education and Culture, working in collaboration with parents' associations and community authorities. All teachers are qualified, while the teachers' aids must have completed secondary schooling. 
2. Communal nursery schools are run by parents' associations or community authorities and are registered by the Ministry of Education and Culture. 
3. Private nursery schools are privately established and owned however they are all approved by Ministry of Education and Culture and operate according to the Private Schools' Law, 1971, of the Republic of Cyprus. 

The majority of children do not begin school until they are six years of age and the demand for nursery places is relatively low as the support system of grandmothers and close knit family means that kindergarten activities are usually orchestrated by Grandmas and aunts within extended families.

A colleague recently tried to place her twins in kintergarten in Nicosia (she is a professional educator herself) and thoroughly searched for a decent Nursery (within the south west quater of the city district). She was so unimpressed with the schools she visited that she opened her own Kintergarten attached to the Junior school of which she is Director (but unfortunately it is in Larnaca). It's probably the case that she has very high standards, but then that is to be expected when entrusting 18month old babies to relative strangers. I could ask her for recommendations, but the caveat would be that they would be (in her opinion) the best of a bad lot. She may of course have recommendations for other regions of the city (that for her were out of reach).


----------

